# Yi jainlian vs Kevin Durant



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

both these players are top 5 prospect on many peoples board. So lets compare the 2

1. Who's more athletic
2. Who has more b-ball skills ( shoothing, handles, defense)
3. Who's more NBA ready
4. Who has more potiential


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

> *1. Who's more athletic*


Durant is more athletic because he looks more fluid in his motions, has nice lateral quickness, and has lots of explosion. Yi is extremely athletic for his size, but Durant is more athletic all around.



> *2. Who has more b-ball skills ( shoothing, handles, defense)*


I think this one easily goes to Durant. Yi's shot is not anywhere near Durant's and Durant has the better handles. As for defense, I think its a toss up.



> *3. Who's more NBA ready*


Durant, because he can impact any system he plays in. Durant's handles, size, and shooting ability, and ability to score will allow him to adapt to a half court or up tempo offense. Yi doesnt have the post moves or strength to play on the block and still needs to work on his shooting and handles to play the 3.



> *4. Who has more potiential*


This is where the debate becomes interesting. We know what we are going to get from Durant, he is likely a 20 point scorer who pulls down 7 to 8 boards in a few years. Yi has the potential to become just as dominate, but he needs some work. My definition of potential is unrealized or undeveloped talent. Yi clearly has more potential based on my definition. Durant could be one of the best players in the NBA, but in order for him to reach that plateu he has less work than to do than Yi. Durant's skill set is so advanced for his age that he doesnt have as much to work on, therefore less unrealized talent.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

There's a reason that Durant is a unanimous 1st or 2nd pick. He is going to win that battle in probably every category, i think a better comparison would be Oden vs Durant or Yi vs Wright/Horford. Not down on Yi at all i think he's going to surprise people.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't think that Yi has the mentality to score like Durant but his skills for his position is almost equal.

Yi is much more athletic than the average 4 in comparison to Durant and the average 3. Same goes for skills.

I watch Yi and can only imagine how he would have looked vs. Texas Tech or Oklahoma State. Impossible matchup in college much like Durant. Just not enough players with the combination of size and quickness. 

However, saying all that, I still have Durant as the #1 prospect in this draft and Yi as the #3 prospect because Durant will be a dominant scorer since his attitude and skills fit. Yi might become that (like Dirk) or he might be a blender (like Matrix).


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> I don't think that Yi has the mentality to score like Durant but his skills for his position is almost equal.
> 
> Yi is much more athletic than the average 4 in comparison to Durant and the average 3. Same goes for skills.
> 
> ...


So if Memphis gets the 3rd pick he's your guy?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> both these players are top 5 prospect on many peoples board. So lets compare the 2
> 
> 1. Who's more athletic *Durant*
> 2. Who has more b-ball skills ( shoothing, handles, defense) *Durant*
> ...


Not even close


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Let me phrase my answer in a simple way...

Durant's Durant is Durant. Simply put, Durant's Durant is unDurantable by other Durants. Durant can Durant, he can Durant, he can Durant, and hell, he can even Durant. How would you not Durant Durant over anyone other than Oden?


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Not even close


I doubt u even seen Yi Jian Lian play.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Durant to all questions. I really want to see more of Yi than some dunks in the Chinese League. With Bargnani I could tell from the clips that he had some talent, but he WAS playing in the best league in the world outside the NBA. I really want to see Yi play before I pass any judgment. If you want snap judgment based nothing on his play, search for my earlier posts on him.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

23isback said:


> I doubt u even seen Yi Jian Lian play.


huh? I doubt u even seen my posts in the Yi Jianlian related threads here?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

He had come to the USA for a training camp but weeks ago his trainer said he was missing and later someone "caught" him fishing in Hawaii. I don't get it. It is an invaluable opportunity for him to improve his game before the draft which Yao and Wang couldn't even dream of, then he went fishing?

You might say he needed relaxing, but I doubt Yao would do this if he had that chance before his draft.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> He had come to the USA for a training camp but weeks ago his trainer said he was missing and later someone "caught" him fishing in Hawaii. I don't get it. It is an invaluable opportunity for him to improve his game before the draft which Yao and Wang couldn't even dream of, then he went fishing?
> 
> You might say he needed relaxing, but I doubt Yao would do this if he had that chance before his draft.


Wow are you serious? I'm really starting to worry about Yi now, he's gonna get too caught up being in the US and forget about his dedication to bball... 

And no sane man would take Yi over Durant at this point, even after taking into considersation all the marketing potential. Hate to say it but Yi has as much potential to be a bust as he does a star, its gonna come down to his attitude and willingness to improve.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow are you serious? I'm really starting to worry about Yi now, he's gonna get too caught up being in the US and forget about his dedication to bball...
> 
> And no sane man would take Yi over Durant at this point, even after taking into considersation all the marketing potential. Hate to say it but Yi has as much potential to be a bust as he does a star, its gonna come down to his attitude and willingness to improve.












That chick went to Hawaii for holiday and recognized Yi there. She posted those pics in her blog



















Nice pic, huh? I guess we won't need photoshop when his future team goes fishing in future.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He's better looking than Durant, I'll give him that. Otherwise, Durant is ahead of him basketball wise.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Oooh he went to Hawaai, he's going to be a bust.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

rainman said:


> Oooh he went to Hawaai, he's going to be a bust.


Well, if you think I meant that, no prob.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

kisstherim said:


> Well, if you think I meant that, no prob.


Either way no big deal, that's one tall fisherman though. Needs to pack on some lbs if he's going to play pf.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

rainman said:


> Oooh he went to Hawaai, he's going to be a bust.


He's spending the week fishing and meeting with Chad Ford. Expect Yi to be #3 on the mock next week.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I don't have a good feeling about Yi. Odds are not born in 1987. We really don't know much more about him than we did about Darko. Any team from #1-10 that picks him is making quite a gamble. 

EDIT: just checked nbadraft.net, 1984. As old as the LeBron/Melo/Bosh set. Well, so much for upside.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

mysterio said:


> I don't have a good feeling about Yi. Odds are not born in 1987. We really don't know much more about him than we did about Darko. Any team from #1-10 that picks him is making quite a gamble.
> 
> EDIT: just checked nbadraft.net, 1984. As old as the LeBron/Melo/Bosh set. Well, so much for upside.


why does that mean he has no upside? he will be about the same age yao was when he was drafted.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> why does that mean he has no upside? he will be about the same age yao was when he was drafted.


Distinguishable. 

Yao was 21 going on 22 when drafted, Yi will be 22 going on 23 (not much difference, but still it's something). 

It takes more time to develop centers. Yi is a SF who will not become strong enough to bang on the inside, he's way too thin. Yao was kind of thin before he was drafted too, but he always had tree-trunk legs, unlike Yi. And he's a good but not great shooter.

Also, Yao was somewhat of a gamble too, but he paid off. Yes, nobody is thinking of Yi as a #1 pick, but we're talking about upside. Based on these circumstances, he doesn't have much upside as to Yao did. I'd draft him #9-11.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

mysterio said:


> Distinguishable.
> 
> Yao was 21 going on 22 when drafted, Yi will be 22 going on 23 (not much difference, but still it's something).
> 
> ...


Give me the 8-10 you are drafting ahead of Yi.


I just do not understand the line of thinking that 22 year old players lack upside.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Give me the 8-10 you are drafting ahead of Yi.
> 
> I just do not understand the line of thinking that 22 year old players lack upside.


1. Oden
2. Durant
3. B. Wright
4. Horford
5. Brewer
6. Hibbert
7. J. Wright

Then depending on the team's need #8 could be Noah, Conley, Green, or Jianlian. Okay, so I'll adjust and say I'd draft him from 8-11.

If you think a skinny SF who doesn't look like he will add much more bulk who will start the season at age 23 does not lack upside, I can't help you. He has not been challenged to continue to improve playing only in China. 

In hindsight, he could prove to be worthy of being a top 3 pick, but right now there are a lot of question marks. That's all I'm saying. From 8-11 is reasonable.

Where would you draft him?


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Howcome you guys are comparing Yao and Yi? They play nothing alike. It'd be great to see what Yi can do in the NBA, he could potentially create some good mismatches since he's so tall for a SF


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I'd take hum with the 4th pick if I was Pheonix, he can be a poor mans Amare from what I read.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

WONTONnPHO said:


> Howcome you guys are comparing Yao and Yi? They play nothing alike. It'd be great to see what Yi can do in the NBA, he could potentially create some good mismatches since he's so tall for a SF


they are obviously different players, but they are going to face similar problems entering the nba, like the need to get stronger and deal with the physicality of the nba.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

mysterio said:


> 1. Oden
> 2. Durant
> 3. B. Wright
> 4. Horford
> ...


Yi>>>>>>>>>>, Hibbert,Brewer,J.Wright


Yi and Horford, kinda close, I'd lean a little towards Horford.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yi shuld be pickd 5-7.

min: 4th
max: 10th


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

SF? I thought he was too slow for the 3? I think he'll be playing the 4. Problem he is quite skinny. Perhaps he can make it up in explosion/athletecism. Like a More athletic Dirk. I don't know if he can shoot the 3 though.

Is he fast enough for teh 3? Remember that we are talkin about a 7 footer right?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Getting back to the age thing he says he was born in 87, as does his coach, and it also has been reported on DraftExpress(they never lie) so i'm giving him the benefit of the doubt. As for his position he is going to be your typical Euro 4 man which means he'll spend a good amount of time facing the basket and probably struggling at first to guard opposing teams bigmen. I would be comforable with him at the 3rd pick and would feel fortunate to get him at 9, probably the wildcard of the lottery.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

This is one guy who I would want to see and evaluate in a workout no matter what he did or didnt do. Obviously NBA scouts know a lot more about Yi than any of us, but I would have to think based on his workouts he goes 3rd to 7th.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I'd take hum with the 4th pick if I was Pheonix, he can be a poor mans Amare from what I read.


Poor man's Amare? It's more like a homeless, deformed, mentally ill hermaphrodite's Amare.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> This is one guy who I would want to see and evaluate in a workout no matter what he did or didnt do. Obviously NBA scouts know a lot more about Yi than any of us, but I would have to think based on his workouts he goes 3rd to 7th.


I honestly think kisstherim and myself probably knows more about Yi than some NBA scouts. Being that he's played in international competitions and US basketball camps in the past years, I actually think workouts mean less for Yi than other college prospects. Yi will do alright in the NBA, the question is whether or not you can see him take it to the next level and become an all-star, or end up as a career 10/5 player


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

bronx43 said:


> Poor man's Amare? It's more like a homeless, deformed, mentally ill hermaphrodite's Amare.



I think i would compare him more to KG in physical style, basketeball skills and potential impact on a game. Amare as much of an animal as he is doesnt have a lot of basketball skills.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

If you had a choice between Yi and Bargnani, who would yall choose?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

He just blow pase gasol in this play


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6fVJpeo7PvE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6fVJpeo7PvE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

At 7 feet he's pretty explosive

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TxHjuRoTLxA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TxHjuRoTLxA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Yi is going to be one of those players that look like utter crap early. Once he gets his feel for the game and some added strength, he will shut up the haters that have lined in the meantime.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

MemphisX, who you callin' a hater? I'm just being realistic.



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6fVJpeo7PvE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6fVJpeo7PvE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


:lol: @ Pao Pao PAO... OHHH, EEN YOR FAYYCE! I think I know who these guys calling the game are.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-2ZkJd4u0Us"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-2ZkJd4u0Us" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yi Jianlian is 2 inches taller then Durant if I'm correct, but Durant has a good shot, and has a lot of potential, so I'd take Durant.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> If you had a choice between Yi and Bargnani, who would yall choose?


at this point, easily Bargs. 

I really wanna say nice things about Yi 'cuz I'm his #1 fan around here, but I also wanna put everyone into perspective else everyone's gonna be over-expecting from him...

Why Yi, at this very moment, is not ready to be an impact player:
1) He is not yet a versatile player. He can dunk, has just a few post moves, a 15 feet J, a quick first step (and those long legs get him to the basket in just a few steps), but that's about it. Bargnani can drive to the basket, but also has range, which makes him a much more dangerous threat offensive. 

2) He's still not strong enough. His style of post play requires a stronger body in the NBA. On offense, he's gonna get pushed out of position and forced to make off-balance shots. On D, he's gonna get abused by physical post players. 

Yi would fit very well with run-and-gun teams right now (ie. Suns, Warriors) but you put him in a half-court slow moving offense, he's not gonna be very effective at the NBA level. I hope that he will get bigger and stronger, and develop a more complete offensive game, 'cuz that's the only way he'll be able to reach the next level. 

Bargnani has also already proven he's got the right attitude to succeed. The thing I like about Yi is that his competitiveness and drive to succeed as well, but he's yet to prove he can step up big when it counts, whether its in the Olympics or the CBA (his performance in the CBA finals against Wang Zhizhi was nothing extraordinary). 

So please, cheer for Yi, believe that he will make strides in the NBA... but don't expect too much from him in his rookie season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying that, I think that was really needed because there was a lot of talk about Yi in the past weeks, but not many facts. 

What do you think is his upside ?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what is yi's wingspan?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

croco said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, I think that was really needed because there was a lot of talk about Yi in the past weeks, but not many facts.
> 
> What do you think is his upside ?


His upsides are pretty much what you can see from his highlights, which include:
- He doesn't back down from confrontation and physical play, something that Yao got a lot of criticism for when he first came into the league. You need that kinda mentality to succeed in the NBA.
- At 7 feet, you just don't find anyone who can run up and down the court like that.
- Has a nose for the basket, and generally good bball IQ. No worries about him being the next Stromile Swift

no idea on the wingspan, gonna have to wait for the pre-draft measurements

And funny how this comparison thread no longer has anymore mentions of Kevin Durant...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> His upsides are pretty much what you can see from his highlights, which include:
> - He doesn't back down from confrontation and physical play, something that Yao got a lot of criticism for when he first came into the league. You need that kinda mentality to succeed in the NBA.
> - At 7 feet, you just don't find anyone who can run up and down the court like that.
> - Has a nose for the basket, and generally good bball IQ. No worries about him being the next Stromile Swift
> ...


I dont think the Yi vs Durant comparison made much sense, two differant players who play differant positions, Yi vs Noah/Horford would have made more sense.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Yi is extremely mobile for a guy his size...I'm thinking KG like.

If I saw Yi in the draft I would take him 3rd behind Odom and Durant. 
How many guys can move like that at his size? His footwork is very good.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> He's spending the week fishing and meeting with Chad Ford. Expect Yi to be #3 on the mock next week.






Chad Ford's latest Blog Entry said:


> Yi Jianlian could be the draft's biggest wild card. Projecting how high he'll go in the 2007 draft will be no easy task.
> 
> I spent two days watching Yi work out in Los Angeles and walked away convinced that he's the third-best prospect (see the Top 100), ranking immediately behind Greg Oden and Kevin Durant.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He has some great footwork, and a great first step.

But I think he needs to build up his frame, and go the Yao route over the next few years. But everybody is going to have high expectations of him, and start calling him the next MOP (like they did Yao his first few years)

He can be dangerous in 4 years.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think you have to believe that Kevin Durant is better than the kid now, and will be better at most times in his career. I think, for me at least, it would be a safe bet to say that Durant will end up having a better career. HOWEVER, I do think Yi has a lot of good things about him and a lot of potential to put up an arguement against what I just stated. The only thing with him is, it'll be something he'll have to develop into. It's that pesky word potential again. We know what we're getting, and what he'll more than likely turn into with Durant. He doesn't seem to have a lot of bust probability. Yi on the other hand is a forgiener, right there gives him a better chance to be a bust. However, I believe (as I'm assuming most people do) he will turn out to be at least most of the player people expect him to turn into.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Yi shuld be pickd 5-7.
> 
> min: 4th
> max: 10th


true. Likely to be 5-7.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

This guy has what it takes to be a star in this league. 

CHINESE GUYS CAN JUMP

*Article deleted, do not post Insider articles*


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Yi is a poor man's Garnett. Yaomania is right about Yi. He needs to get an upper frame (yao had this problem). He will get pushed around. What I'm worry about is NBA coaches trying to play a game that Yi might be soft in. A true post up player. If a coach wants to make Yi this next coming of Yao Ming, then they better just stop right there. Yi is a poor man's Garnett. Hid midrange and his soft post up moves can work if the coach let him mix up his game. 

If Phoenix drafts Yi, my bet will be him taking the PF spot in 2008 season, the guy has a good handle on the ball and obviously surprising on the open court.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

thatsnotgross said:


> Yi is a poor man's Garnett. Yaomania is right about Yi. He needs to get an upper frame (yao had this problem). He will get pushed around. What I'm worry about is NBA coaches trying to play a game that Yi might be soft in. A true post up player. If a coach wants to make Yi this next coming of Yao Ming, then they better just stop right there. Yi is a poor man's Garnett. Hid midrange and his soft post up moves can work if the coach let him mix up his game.
> 
> If Phoenix drafts Yi, my bet will be him taking the PF spot in 2008 season, the guy has a good handle on the ball and obviously surprising on the open court.


Good point, he's a 4 all the way and i think he'll stay there, of course those lines of postions are so blurred nowadays that i'm not sure what they mean anymore, ironically a 6-9 Amare could be the center in Phoenix and a 7ft Yi would be the pf, leaving Shawn Marion out of the mix on a sidenote.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

rainman, I agree. Before Iverson was drafted, tweeners were not looked heavily in favor by many teams. These days, just plug them anywhere as long as they can do certain things. Just like Marion (rebounds, block shots).

My biggest problem is that some team may FORCE him to be this low post player that he is not and hopes he can "develop" into a true 7 footer, instead of playing like a wannabe SF/SG and sometimes plays in the post.

The fact of the matter is, whoever is coaching him must give him a structure and a set of plays that he can mix his game. 

I can't tell how fast he is in the open court but maybe Yaomania can shed some light.

Is he as fast as Kenyon Martin when it comes to the open court?

Can he dribble in the open court and halfcourt game?

Is he an above average midrange shooters? (Dirk nowitzki, Richard Hamilton, Rasheed Wallace)

Can he create his own shot like Dirk?

Is he aggressive in the paint like Garnett?

I don't want to compare him to any big names which i have done. I am looking to get a feel of his game, or maybe you can give me some comparison. 

My dad watched him a lot during his chinese basketball days (yes we are chinese). My father says, he can run out in the open, has a 7'4 wingspan and is aggressive like Garnett, and wants to emulate the cross between Garnett and Iverson.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Those coaches who try to force players into certain positions are falling out of the league. That's guys like Larry Brown. They aren't in high demand any more. Most of the coaches in the league today don't care so much about positions. After they've seen Phoenix and Golden State break all of the rules, why should they.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I see Yi being Detlef Shrempf like, a good shooter a good athlete, not much defensively solid bbal IQ borderline star player. 

Durant I think becomes Tmac like with more length and better rebounding less passing skills. He'll have a chance to be a legit 1st option star a future 25+ ppg scorer plus 9-10 rebs. 

Durant will be a star easy, Yi has a shot if he has the mental toughness.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Durant will easily be a star because of his marketing powers, offensive ability and his rebounding skill as well. His biggest weakness of course will be his defense and he will get rock for a couple years until he understands that it is a two way game.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think we are comparing apples to oranges here. Durant seems like he will be a natural 3, where as Yi seems to be a 4. 

I'm also not so sure Yi won't have the bigger marketing impact. Maybe not here in the US, but worldwide I could see that happening.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Mediocre, Yi has the 2nd biggest marketing power in China behind Yao Ming and the kid hasn't even hit the NBA. If he is advertise what many ppl say he is then he will get a lot more.

The good thing about Yi is that he is part of this new breed of NBA players that is coming into the draft. What do I mean by that?

He is a 7 footer, athletic, can shoot anywhere on the floor, has a low post game (needs to upgrade his frame), he has good speed and the most scary thing about his game is his ballhandling skill. Thats a typical new breed of the NBA. The garnetts, Dirks, and so on.

Durants game is also prone to the new breed of big men. How many big men in the 90s that is as tall as Durant that has the skill like a 2 guard.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> SF? I thought he was too slow for the 3? I think he'll be playing the 4. Problem he is quite skinny. Perhaps he can make it up in explosion/athletecism. Like a More athletic Dirk. I don't know if he can shoot the 3 though.
> 
> Is he fast enough for teh 3? Remember that we are talkin about a 7 footer right?



This is the key question. Does he have the handle and the quickness to be a 3? From the brief footage I have seen, I am not sure. I see the nice high release, good mechanics, great mobility for a guy his size and some good athleticism as well. It sounds like he has a great work ethic so there should be no reason he can not add 20 pounds in the next few years and make himself a quality 4.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll go with Kevin Durant as the winner of this debate simply because he's played against tougher competition than Yi Jianlin. The toughest competition Yi had was against Wang Zhi Zhi. I think Kevin Durant has the potential to be a superstar player, vs Yi Jianlian who has the potential to be a good role-player.

I'm thinking either Boston, Charlotte, Chicago, or Sacramento will draft Yi Jianlin if available. While Durant everyone knows will go #2, unless for some reason Portland decides not to go with Oden

As far as marketing goes, when the Golden State Warriors were struggling during the season there was always talks about them perhaps getting a high enough pick to draft Yi Jianlin. Obviously Yi would have been a great fit to Golden State especially with their new Run N' Gun system. Other than that, Yi is going to have to be a highlight reel in my opinion to get the same respect here in the U.S.


----------



## Woody Paige (May 25, 2007)

I'll go with the young guy


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

"Dwight Howard tells Yi Jianlian that it takes mental toughness, and "Finding Nemo," to prosper in the NBA."

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-25-25/Thursday-Bullets.html
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/sports/2007-06/05/content_887212.htm

So once Yi does in fact find Nemo, watch out.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

mysterio said:


> "Dwight Howard tells Yi Jianlian that it takes mental toughness, and "Finding Nemo," to prosper in the NBA."
> 
> http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-25-25/Thursday-Bullets.html
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/sports/2007-06/05/content_887212.htm
> ...


Seriously. Yao had a problem with that too when he entered the game, too gentleman like. Now he utterly pwns and dunks it every chance he gets.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

ER no, dunking is still second to layups for Yao, that's why he gets blocked so often, even by midgets. Yao still needs to work on his killer instinct.

PPL comparing Yi to Darko and Skita are off. Darko and Skita weren't even starters on their euro teams, they were drafted purely on potential. Whereas Yi is a starter and top player in the CBA, and whatever you think of the CBA he still played significant minutes and played very well. Aside from his CBA performance, he's also had international experience and went against Team USA. So just because your average fans (and draft nerds) have no clue on Yi, NBA teams have been scouting him.


----------

